# HP Hp Network Devices Support 100% CPU usage!



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey i have installed the drivers for my HP Printer through the network. However, upon restarting i realized svchost.exe was taking 100 Cpu usage and making my pc immensely sluggish. I used process explorer to find out the service linked to it. It stated:
HPSLPSV "HP Network Devices Support" [Discovers and monitors the state and the configuration of the HP devices attached to your network. If the service is stopped, and your network devices change IP addresses, they might become unavailable.]










I stopped the service and the svchost went back down to minimal usage. However, my printer is not being detected even if i start the service again. I have to install the drivers again for it to be detected. Is there a way i can keep the process from acquiring so much memory?:4-dontkno Thanks!

P.S- When i start the service again after stopping it, it stops using massive memory.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you checked the HP web site for updated drivers?


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

no success =(


----------



## smu122 (Dec 22, 2007)

i searched through the Hp forums to find that countless people are experiencing this problem. 

http://forums12.itrc.hp.com/service...47627+1203802828189+28353475&threadId=1101413
http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=792082 
http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=1147167

as well as many more!

I reinstalled my drivers and i set the service to manual. So far so good =)


----------

